

What to do When a Tech Giant Decides to Eat Your Lunch - mikeleeorg
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/06/13/what-to-do-when-a-tech-giant-decides-to-eat-your-lunch/

======
ColinWright
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2651730>

There is no discussion there yet, I add this imply to ensure that if any
comments are made, they don't get split between the two submissions.

And yes, I've set each to point to the other.

~~~
mikeleeorg
Thanks. Too bad there's no way to delete this one (that I know of); it would
be nice to remove dupes submitted close in time to each other.

